# Keyboard issues with Konsole



## ikbendeman (Dec 10, 2014)

I am running FreeBSD 10.1 AMD64, and I usually use KDE 4 but I'm giving GNOME 3 a shot. Anyways, I'm having issues with my keyboard when using the application Konsole. It doesn't _seem_ to be related to the fact that it's running under GNOME but I can't say for sure. All I can say is that when I type in Konsole, I have to press the keys hard, deliberately, slowly, and with time between, otherwise it ends up skipping buttons I've pressed. So far this seems to be the only application to cause this problem. Has anybody else had this issue?

For example, I was just trying to type `portmaster --force-config x11/konsole` and even typing slowly I ended up with `portmast --force-confg x1/konsle`. This doesn't make sense to me that it's just this one application.

Thank you in advance.


----------

